# 101 Champagne Cocktails



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Are you interested in jazzing up your favorite champagne, or sparkling wine? If so, Kim Haasarud can help you with her book 101 Champagne Cocktails.

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

